# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  270 ammo  wts

## chainsaw

got 1.5 box of Remington Corelokt 270 ammo  - rifle gone, so no use to me.

----------


## Pop Shot

Price?

----------


## BRADS

> Price?


It's 270 ammo you'd expect it to be free!

----------


## chainsaw

$40 bucks plus freight

----------


## chainsaw

bump - offers ?

----------


## Dundee

I'll let PT know

----------


## Dundee

He doesn't want it chainsaw.

----------


## Pop Shot

Lowest price including freight? PM me if you prefer, hate the whole 'offers' thing.

----------


## chainsaw

pm sent.  Just checked - its actually Federal 130 gn powershock not Rem. Sorry to put you crook.

----------

